# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Par pitanja u vezi legalizacije

## Trina

Legalizacija se napokon privodi kraju. Radi se o kući s više stanova ali sve je na svekru. Mi bi to sad i etažirali, da ono što je naše ide na naše ime. Kako to onda ide? Da li svekar mora prvo darovati naš dio svom sinu pa onda ide etažiranje ili je dovoljna suglasnost svih koji žive ovdje da se napravi etažiranje?
Nadalje, kako smo mi počeli graditi prošle godine kuću, ovo će nam biti druga nekretnina, moramo li onda plaćati kakav porez ili to ne postoji u ovoj situaciji? Još jedno pitanje, ne tiče se legalizacije nego invalidnine na dijete, maligna bolest je u pitanju. Jeli invalidnina njena ili je vezana za našu imovinu? Vrlo brzo će naši turistički objekti biti po prvi put na naše ime. Invalidnina se, kao i dječji npr, ukidaju ili to nema nikakve veze s imovinskim stanjem?

----------


## enchi

Ja ću ti odgovoriti vezano uz osobnu invalidninu za dijete. To je pravo djeteta i nema veze s imovinom članova obitelji. No, kopirat ću ti uvjete, prema Zakonu o socijalnoj skrbi.
-da je djetetu vještačenjem utvrđen tzv. teški invaliditet 
-da nema u vlasništvu drugi stan ili kuću, osim stan odnosno kuće koju koristi za stanovanje,
-da nema u vlasništvu poslovni prostor za obavljanje registrirane djelatnosti,
-da tražno pravo ne ostvaruje po drugoj osnovi,
-da ne ostvaruje pravo na doplatak za pomoć i njegu sukladno odredbama Zakona o socijalnoj skrbi ili drugim propisima,
-da korisniku nije priznata usluga smještaja ili organiziranog stanovanja sukladno Zakonu o socijalnoj skrbi ili drugim propisima

Svakako treba tražiti na HZMO-u pravo i na uvećani dječji doplatak (ima veze s zdr. stanjem djeteta, ne s primanjima obitelji) i iznosi 831 kn.

----------


## Trina

Sve ovo što si napisala odnosi se na djetetovu osobnu imovinu?! kako dijete može imati u vlasništvu nekretninu? Jer mi žemo imati više nekretnina u svom vlasništvu kad se ovo riješi.
Ja kad napravim kategorizaciju na sebe svakako gubim dječji. Po ovome što si napisala dodatak na dječji ostaje? Ja sam mislila da jedno podrazumijeva drugo. Moja kćer ima tešku dijagnozu i invalidnina je riješena, dodatak na dječji nije još ,ma ustvari mene za te stvari nije ni briga da ti pravo kažem. ne želim se samo dovesti u situaciju da imam problema s državom ako ne napravim sve kako treba.

----------


## sirius

Ako dijete ima tesku bolest tada se vjestaci za DD na osnovu teske bolesti, ne na osnovu imovinskog cenzusa . Ako joj odobre taj djecji ima pravo na 850 kn mjesecno. To nisu vasi prihodi nego njezini.

----------


## sirius

DD na osnovu imovinskog cenzusa je nesto drugo.
( moja kcer ima DD na osnovu teske bolesti, a nema invalidninu , niti DD na osnovu imovinskog cenzusa).

----------


## Trina

Moja ima i invalidninu i dodatak na dječji, vještačenja su prošla i s ovakvom dijagnozom nema tu nekih komplikacija. S tim da je rješenje došlo odavno ali isplate nisu počele. Znači sve ono što sam napisala nema veze ni s invaidninom ni dodatkom na dječji i to je njeno. Ok. Bilo bi najbolje da se nikad nisam ni susrela s ovakvim stvarima, zapravo u početku sam sve to odbijala dok me nisu prislilili da napravim. kao da će nepostojanje takvih fin. pomoći iszbrisati njeno zdravstveno stanje. Ali ok. sad još ako bi netko znao odgovor na prvo pitanje, isto bi mi puno pomogao

----------


## marta

Znam da nisam od pomoci sto se topica tice, ali stvarno mi je zao cuti da ti dijete ima tesku bolest.

----------


## spajalica

> Znam da nisam od pomoci sto se topica tice, ali stvarno mi je zao cuti da ti dijete ima tesku bolest.


 takodjer

----------


## Lili75

*Trina* jako mi je žao  :grouphug:  drži se! mislim na vas.

----------


## Trina

Dijagnoza je postavljena prije 10 mj, ona je dobro i bit će dobro. sad se lagano vraćamo u normalnu nakon puno mjeseci provedenih u bolnici. Hvala vam

----------


## Trina

Dakle, još mi treba odgovor na ovo pitanje, stvarno bi mi puno pomogle ako znate:

Legalizacija se napokon privodi kraju. Radi se o kući s više stanova ali sve je na svekru. Mi bi to sad i etažirali, da ono što je naše ide na naše ime. Kako to onda ide? Da li svekar mora prvo darovati naš dio svom sinu pa onda ide etažiranje ili je dovoljna suglasnost svih koji žive ovdje da se napravi etažiranje?
Nadalje, kako smo mi počeli graditi prošle godine novu kuću, ovo će nam biti druga nekretnina, moramo li onda plaćati kakav porez ili to ne postoji u ovoj situaciji?

----------


## Kosjenka

Koliko ja znam ne plaćate, bez obzira koja je nekretnina po redu ako je nasljeđivanje ...
https://gov.hr/moja-uprava/financije...a-i-darove/426

Za dijete, stvarno mi je žao  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Buduci da je nasljedjivanje prvog reda ne ide porez na darovanje. O etaziranju ne znam nista.

----------


## larmama

Nekako mi nije logično da treba suglasnost onih koji nisu vlasnici.
Isto tako ne znam kako ce ti darovati bas odredeni dio kad je sve u kompletu.
Meni se čini da bi on to trebao etažirati i onda darovati etažirani stan.
Ali možda sam u krivu.

----------


## Cathy

Možda da pitaš na Legalis.hr
http://legalis.hr/

----------


## Trina

> Nekako mi nije logično da treba suglasnost onih koji nisu vlasnici.
> Isto tako ne znam kako ce ti darovati bas odredeni dio kad je sve u kompletu.
> Meni se čini da bi on to trebao etažirati i onda darovati etažirani stan.
> Ali možda sam u krivu.


Da, ima logike.

----------


## Peterlin

Evo, tu sam našla zakonsku osnovu (Zakon o vlasništvu) pa stavljam link: http://www.ing-ekspert.hr/etaziranje.pdf

Trina, kad odaberete biro koji će raditi etažiranje, možeš ih pitati detalje čak i prije nego ugovorite uslugu. Ljudi koji se time bave svakako znaju detalje, jer su se u svom poslu susreli s kojekakvim kombinacijama. Ako ne znaju kako bi to izveli, tražiš nekog drugog. Prikupiš si informacije (a vidim da se solidno pripremaš kad ovdje pitaš za iskustva) tako da unaprijed znaš o tome sve što možeš doznati. 

Sretno s raspetljavanjem vlasništva.

----------

